# Law Jobs in Joburg



## sunkissed (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi, I am a Canadian lawyer who may have an opportunity to move to Joburg to work for a law firm located there. I'd be interested in learning more about what local firms are paying junior to mid-level associates and what the range of expected billiable hours is. I'd also be interested in hearing from any expat lawyers living in Johannesburg. Thanks in advance.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'm curious about what sort of law you would be practicing, because to me law sounds like something that would be very specific to a country.


----------



## sunkissed (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi there,

I will be practising in the areas of corporate and project finance as well as some general corporate commercial work.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Aren't the laws different? Or if the basics are the same, is it easy to get the details?


----------



## sunkissed (Feb 8, 2008)

The type of law I practise is largely contractual and generally speaking parties are free to contract as they wish. I deal largely with project finance, and the agreements used tend to be fairly similar around the developed world. In addition, I expect that I would be assisting companies with interests in Africa (not only SA) who wish to get listed on Canadian stock exchanges (mostly mining and oil & gas companies).


----------



## Blunomore (Feb 9, 2008)

sunkissed said:


> The type of law I practise is largely contractual and generally speaking parties are free to contract as they wish. I deal largely with project finance, and the agreements used tend to be fairly similar around the developed world. In addition, I expect that I would be assisting companies with interests in Africa (not only SA) who wish to get listed on Canadian stock exchanges (mostly mining and oil & gas companies).


I am a South African and currently living in Joburg. 

Canada and South Africa would have different legal systems. Our system has its roots in Roman Dutch law and also a fair amount of English Law. What usually happens in most countries, is that you would have to write some kind of a bridging exam to be accepted by the local Law Society in order to practise as an attorney. 

However, if the South African firm where you may have the opportunity to work, wants you here, I would suggest you get all this info straight from them.


----------



## sunkissed (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Blunomore. The position I'm looking at would actually be with a Canadian law firm with offices in Jo'burg, but you are correct that I will have to meet any requirements the law society may impose on me prior to practising.


----------

